# Good idea, or not?



## stardust1988em (Oct 15, 2012)

Is it possible to make my own UVB tube light reflector using tinfoil/aluminium foil? If it is, what would be the best way to go about this? I have one suspended tube light (is it possible to just rest the foil along the light?) and I have one resting on top of a mesh top (maybe I could just manipulate the foil into a canopy over this?) thanks for reading.


----------



## sm1rf (May 13, 2014)

Heavy duty tin foil should be fine! However I wouldn't rest it on the tube I'd make something to suspend it from. Perhaps some chicken formed into a half tube and then put the foil around that!
Someone else might have a better idea or done something themselves!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stardust1988em (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much, I'm sure I have something lying about that I can fashion in to something helpful  x


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

a length of mini guttering from b&q etc less than a fiver

stick/wrap the tinfoil around it or get some diamond reflector sheeting from your hydroponics shop instead which is quite cheap £2:50 - £3:30 mtr say.

then it's a matter of how you install it!! should be easy by drilling/cutting a slot/hole then something to grip the wire underneath to keep the bulb away from the "reflector" or using the full width then holding it up by side holders held on the glass/wood. 

I use this for my viv roof interiors. there are two tubes used at the front. does a very good job of reflecting and is ideal for when you are housing a chameleon for instance!!


----------



## stardust1988em (Oct 15, 2012)

Great idea! Thanks so much for your help! :-D x


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Would just reiterate thepoint about not havin it touching the bulb....
Just not a good idea.

Chicken wire might be hard to get to a rounded smooth surface and ends will probably puncture the foil.

The mini guttering and then lining it with aluminium foil sounds promising, but to be completely honest, by the time you buy foil, guttering, chain or something to suspend the reflector etc you are likely to be close to the cost of buying an actual reflector..

What is it for, UV tubes? You can buy reflectors specifically designed for them for about £10, right length and shaped correctly to direct light properly across the vivarium. They also come with clips alreadt to attach it to the bulb without the reflector resting on the bulb and are a proper smooth surface to reflect light evenly.
http://www.reptilecentre.com/t5-uvb-light-reflectors-f34550_281352_23812964.htm 
http://www.reptilecentre.com/t8-uvb-reflectors-f34550_269925_23812969.htm 

If its for something else then i would go with the reflector sheeting if you are doing something similar to the picture posted of the chameleon housing.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Azastral said:


> Would just reiterate thepoint about not havin it touching the bulb....
> Just not a good idea.
> 
> Chicken wire might be hard to get to a rounded smooth surface and ends will probably puncture the foil.
> ...


true, simple enough to buy without too much cost but the OP asked in helping with constructing their own for one reason or another.


----------



## stardust1988em (Oct 15, 2012)

I've managed to create two successful reflectors out of foil & plastic items from around the house. These are temporary, until my wife calms down about the recent bank statement which is shocking & all down to my reptiles!
I just want the absolute best for them until my next pay day. I have very recently had to separate two of my cresties & the terrarium that has come into my possession was without a canopy. 
My beardie has also got himself a fancy new crib, in which his tube was suspended, but not reflected sufficiently. 
Because of your suggestions & advice, I was able to make their situation so much better for the time being. Thank you again.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes of course it's possible but remember the computer designed reflectors that we have are asymmetric. This means that they not only capture all available light and energy from light but they reflect that light at a slight angle from the reflector.

This means you can tuck the lamp away out of view behind the front plate and place the light slightly backwards and onto the basking platform.

Best wishes

John


----------



## stardust1988em (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks John, I'll get a proper one before long  x


----------

